

Head for Merseyside to get your ideas funded - fauigerzigerk
http://www.thechilli.com/articles/misc/067_HeadforLiverpool.asp

======
fauigerzigerk
And let me just add factually and completely unemotionally that Liverpool has
an exceptionally high proportion of females ;-)

